# WAS to CHS: #97 Breakfast Question



## GuestMM (May 8, 2016)

My husband and I have booked a roomette for the trip (first long distance train ride!!) and we're trying to figure out the meals we'll get. It looks like dinner for sure, but not breakfast?

The train arrives in Charleston at 4:51 AM in the morning.

Would the lounge/cafe car be open or should we purchase something before bed/bring something along for breakfast?

Also any recommendations on what we should eat in regards to the dinner menu?

Thanks!


----------



## jis (May 8, 2016)

Correct. No breakfast by CHS. Breakfast starts at 6:30am if I recall correctly, so nothing before you get to CHS.

The best I have managed when traveling to Savannah is to have the Diner give me a packed breakfast to take with me as I disembark at SAV (arrival 6:34am), through the initiative of a resourceful SCA. But CHS is just way too early.

It would most likely be better to get something non-perishable from the Cafe the previous night to take along with you for breakfast. I am not exactly sure what the Cafe hours are at night.


----------



## pennyk (May 8, 2016)

I believe the last time I rode the Silver Meteor, it was announced that the cafe was closing at 11pm and opening again at 6am. The SCA may have coffee made in your sleeper car before CHS. Of course, if the train is running very late, you may be able to get something to eat before CHS.


----------



## TylerP42 (May 8, 2016)

pennyk said:


> I believe the last time I rode the Silver Meteor, it was announced that the cafe was closing at 11pm and opening again at 6am. The SCA may have coffee made in your sleeper car before CHS. Of course, if the train is running very late, you may be able to get something to eat before CHS.


Ditto on this. Unless your train is very late, there is no chance you'll get food from the cafe or diner by CHS.


----------



## GuestMM (May 8, 2016)

Thanks so much for the input, I'll make sure to grab something for in the morning!


----------

